# Bayside @ galveston SP?



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone ever stayed bayside? We have only stayed beach front.. are the bayside sites super small?? Map looks tiny. We have 35' bumper pull. Going this weekend. Have a spot reserved at GSP and the county park in surfside. Drove through their this past weekend and the camper ends almost touch and no room for your vehicle... and oddly enough chickens all over the campground.. We are wanting somewhere convenient to go fish and flounder.. may have a boat by then.. 

ANY feedback would be great. :texasflag


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

The spots on the bay side should be plenty long enough. My 42' fifth wheel fits with plenty of room to park my truck in front of it. However, there's not a whole lot of room between the trailers but they each have a picnic table and plenty of room to put out your awning with chairs and an E-Z up. There are fire pits on the bay side too but they are in the center of the circle across from the trailers and not next to each spot like on the beach side. Also the spots do have 50amp hook ups even though I don't think they show that on the website.


----------

